# DNS ->ispconfig Verständnisfrage



## Wh1sper (11. Dez. 2007)

Ich hoffe ich erzeuge nicht zu viel OMG.
Also dann los. Ich möchte einen Rootserver als Hobbyprojekt betreiben, es werden wohl ca. 10 Domains darauf laufen, ich habe mehrere IP, das nebenbei.
Z.Zt. habe ich zwei domains bei einem Registrar, die ich selber verwalten kann.
Die möchte ich zum testen verwenden. Wenn ich in dem Robot dort auf meinen isp konfigurierten Rootserver verweise, brauche ich doch sicher unter Basis keinen "Create DNS:" und Create DNS-MX:" ?!  Ich habe das allerdings mal ausprobiert. es scheint aber nicht automatisch aus den bind konfigurationsdateien zu verschwinden.
Kann ich die manuell löschen, bind neu starten und ispconfig auch, liest das dann die Sachen wieder neu ein, oder generiert ispconfig das aus seinen eigenen Datenbankeinträgen?
Oder bin ich zu ungedulgig, da die Konfiguration asynchron noch geändert wird?
Weil ich natürlich Subdomains konfigurieren möchte muss bind ja laufen, das ist doch richtig?
Ich hoffe es liegt am ersten Punkt, ich kann von meinem experimental Mailkonto keine mail versenden und auch nicht empfangen, ich bekomme beim senden die nachricht postwendend gleich wieder in den Eingang. wenn ich mir was senden will, bekomme ich die mail zurück mit Fehler Relay access denied

*Edit: *Ich habe gerade gemerkt, das mail an user@mail.domain.de geht.
Und der Reply ging auch, aber ich habe mich nun ans webmsailinterface über mail.domain.de:81/roundcubemail/ angemeldet

Ich habe eine subdomain (Co Domain) mail angelegt, aber das war nicht sinn der aktion....
Beide Optionen *Create DNS: *und*Create DNS MX: *sind angeklickt, das war wahrscheinlich falsch?

Ein frisch aufgesetzes Web hat Mailtechnisch bereits funktioniert, Serverseitig ist also alles in Butter

Ich könnte auch damit leben alle webs zu löschen und nochmal von vorn mit dem anlegen der Domains und Mailadressen anzufangen, andererseits kann so was ja auch in der Praxis vorkommen, das wäre dann nicht so witzig.
​Mir fehlt im Handbuch bei den entsprechenden Stellen ein Hinweis auf die mögliche Dauer der Aktion, manche Sachen werden ja asynchron ausgeführt, aber das nur als Anmerkung.


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du einen DNS Eintrag löschen willst, dann geh einfach in den DNS-Manager und lösche ihn. Wenn Du Config Dateien manuell änderst, wird der Eintrag nicht entfernt.

Zu Deinem Mail Problem:

Lege einfach eine co-domain domain.de mit leerem Hostnamen Feld an.



> Mir fehlt im Handbuch bei den entsprechenden Stellen ein Hinweis auf die mögliche Dauer der Aktion, manche Sachen werden ja asynchron ausgeführt, aber das nur als Anmerkung.


Alle Änderungen brauchen ca. 15 - 30 Sek.


----------



## Wh1sper (11. Dez. 2007)

Danke für die fixe Antwort. Scheint alles zu klappen.
Wenn ich mal beruflich in die Verlegenheit komme, eine Config Software zu empfehlen... Klaro, was das ist.
Spamassisin und clamav funktionieren auch, meine Greylisterweiterung ebenso. Froi


----------



## uli27 (29. Jan. 2008)

*DNS Eintrag kann nicht geloescht werden*

Hallo,

bei mir laesst sich ein DNS Eintrag nicht komplett loeschen. Er verschwindet zwar aus der Uebersicht, ich kann ihn aber nicht neu erstellen. Wenn ich Ihn mit dem Fernglasbutton suche erscheint er, aber ohne Zoneneeintraege. Will ich ihn bearbeiter, erscheint die Meldung Zoneneintrag existiert bereits.

Ich will ihn wieder loeschen, aber er wird bei erneuter Suche gefunden, steht aber nicht in der linken Uebersicht...

In etc/named.conf ist er geloescht auch in dem var/lib/namded... scheint er geloescht.

Ich habe Suse 10.3 Server installiert, welcher eigentlich gut funktioniert.

Vielleicht weis jemand etwas.

Uli


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Leer bitt den Papierkorb im DNS Manager.


----------



## uli27 (29. Jan. 2008)

*Danke erst mal*

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank. Ich hab Ihn uebersehen.


mfg

Uli


----------

